# money wort floating



## corycat7 (Nov 11, 2007)

i have some money wort in my tank and i try to plant it in the gravel but it keeps floating to the surface why is it doing this???


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Moneywort http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=111&category=genus&spec=Lysimachia, is naturally an emersed plant, and it tries to grow to the surface in an aquarium. It is not naturally a low growing, creep along the substrate plant. It is a stem plant, and like virtually all stem plants, it grows aerial roots at the leaf to stem junctions, making it look like you could just lay it on the substrate and it would root there.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

_Bacopa monnieri_ is also sometimes referred to as moneywort. If you've got _B. monnieri_ rather than _L. nummularia_ then you're probably having issues because the stems are quite buoyant and often do not have a lot of roots to help hold them in place. You can try using long tweezers to push the stems as deep into the substrate as you can, possibly burying the lowest pair of leaves to help anchor them, although it is best if you can avoid covering any leaves. You might just need deeper substrate to give you enough grip to hold them down.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have _L. nummularia_ growing out of the tops of several tanks where the tanks are near a window. Grows like a weed! But not underwater.

Other plants that ought to stay down but do not can be a bit of a problem. If you are using a lightweight substrate try planting the stems at a bit of an angle, then adding a few pebbles over the area where the plants are planted.


----------

